# Cold smoking hard boiled eggs



## andy riley (Mar 2, 2016)

I just read Jeff's newsletter about cold smoking hard boiled eggs, and I have a question about it. Can I just put a lit AMNPS in my Mes30 without the heat on and do a good enough job? Thanks for any help. AJ


----------



## hank2000 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't see why not as long as there is smoke coming out of ur vent u should be good


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2016)

Andy Riley said:


> I just read Jeff's newsletter about cold smoking hard boiled eggs, and I have a question about it. Can I just put a lit AMNPS in my Mes30 without the heat on and do a good enough job? Thanks for any help. AJ


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/200685/cold-smoked-eggs-deviled

Richie


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 2, 2016)

Andy Riley said:


> I just read Jeff's newsletter about cold smoking hard boiled eggs, and I have a question about it. Can I just put a lit AMNPS in my Mes30 without the heat on and do a good enough job? Thanks for any help. AJ


This should help you.

OMG Smoked Boiled eggs

T


----------

